# Server 2003 to 2008R2 Migration



## jbont (Jan 17, 2013)

I have just migrated from a Server 2003 standard to Server 2008R2 standard. The migration has gone great. All of the roles have transferred over and by all accounts everything seems to work correctly. BUT when the old 2003 server is removed from the network the new 2008 server drops almost 50% of the packets to the internet gateway. The new server can PING all of the other device on the local network without dropping any packets. Other workstations on the network can PING the internet gateway without dropping a single packet. When the old server is on the local network the new server can PING the gateway without dropping any packets. I have spent a couple of days trying to get to the bottom of this. Please help!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Did you dcpromo the old server and properly demote it? Make sure the clients are getting a new DHCP address from the new server and that the primary DNS server is the new server.


----------

